

New Kickstarter record: $2.1mil for Wasteland 2 RPG - iwwr
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inxile/wasteland-2

======
calebhc
Actually, Double Fine has the record for over 3.3 million raised.

www.kickstarter.com/projects/66710809/double-fine-adventure

------
option_greek
You got to see the introductory video.. its quite funny and shows why so many
video game developers are choosing the kickstarter route..

------
GoofyGewber
That's crazy!

------
blhack
How long until one of these huge kickstarter funds doesn't deliver.

I've already seen it on some of the smaller stuff...

~~~
cpeterso
Kickstarter lawsuits seem inevitable, though most backers probably don't have
enough money invested to make a lawsuit worthwhile.

Also, these big fundraisers have proven track records, so they are less likely
to fail.

